# Fun sex game



## lawnmonkey (Oct 13, 2013)

This is a little game we called the BUBBLE . me and the wife use to play . We learned alot about each other and about ourselves during this . There are rules that have to be strickly enforced . 

Rule No 1 : What ever happens in the bubble stays in the bubble . No matter what is said or done it cannot be discused outside the bubble . 

Rule no 2 anything and everything is allowed in the bubble , nothing is off limits . 

Rule 3 : no judgement shall be made about anything in the bubble .

rule 4 : there are no lies or truth in the bubble , do not say this really happened , this is just a fantasy , or i would never do this . 

Rule 5 : make up your own rules , start slow , innocent , and then try to top each other , let your imaginations go 

Ok you have to have a very strong bond and be open minded to make this work . But if you do this i guarrantee it will be amazing . An example of a bubble nite ..... Me and the wife shower , get a few drinks , put on a porn movie , preferably with very little plot . We become our alternate egos ... and we use only the names of our alternates while in the bubble . A good way to start is ... ask each other questions about the porn putting you significant other in the scene . like ... which one would you most like to be ? What would you change about the scene ? Who would you like the other people to be ? Take turns asking questions , try to top the last question and answer keepung it getting spicier ... dont be afraid to masturbate a little during this to let them know your enjoying yourself , you can take a break and actually perform sex , oral or vaginal , then get right back in the bubble game , keep it going and you will have an amazing nite , that some times , for us anyhow , went on for the whole weekend .


----------



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

I really like the idea of question/answer session while watching porn. 

My wife isn't very visually stimulated and that could be an interesting way to bring porn into the mix.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

As much as I would love to do this, my wife is LD and not into sex.

Everything you've described here I would find fun and adventurous, but she would say, its creepy, exit only, push me away from her neck, breasts and vagina.

What I've learned from TAM, is a LD spouse will usually not change short of a divorce and sometimes that doesn't work either. Something must of happened in their past that made them this way and they haven't come to grips with it and probably never will.


----------



## pinotnoir (Jul 13, 2013)

Sounds great!


----------

